# ovarian cyst



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

well my doctor told me i have a ovairian cyst. Its like 3 cm long and looks huge. Well, i gatta go see my gastro at 4 to find out what there gone to do


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Jennie, saw that you had posted this a few days ago, and was wondering how it went. I have to go back to the doctor on Thursday for the same thing. I am hoping that the things have gotten smaller, but have my doubts. I am having low back and hip pain, that he had given me pain pills for, which I try not to take unless I am going to bed. IT is driving me crazy. Let me know what happened.T


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

3cm is not so long. Don't let them talk you into anything drastic. There are ways to shrink them naturally too, just so you know.Wes


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I've had a cyst that would disappear after my cycle. Guess that's normal.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

My understanding of benign ovarian cysts are that they fall into two categories. Those that are "functional" and those that are not. Functional cysts are the ones that can come or go depending where you are on your cycle. Every women who ovulates has functional cysts once a month. These disappear as they are absorbed into the body. Sometimes they don't absorb at all or they absorb slowly (there is a good website that shows a picture of an ovary with various stages of cyst absorption but I cannot remember where it is). Other functional cysts become blood filled. These can expand, if the blood supply is continuous and if they rupture, can become dangerous. Usually, functional cysts under 5cm are monitored for a while. Those that do not disappear or if they continue to grow, may have to be surgically removed. An example of a non-functional cysts are commonly known as Dermoids. These are usually present since birth and will grow slowly and become apparent in your early 20s or so. These types are monitored but most likely will be surgically removed because they keep growing and may cause the ovary to twist and possibly rupture, which is then a life-threatening emergency.Then there is a syndrome called polycystic ovary, which is many, many functional cysts that persist. These types may affect fertility and I am not sure what the therapy is for this condition.I am not an expert in this, but I remember running across the above information as I was researching the reasons behind the surgical removal of my left ovary a few years back. If I remember right I searched google with "ovarian cysts" then subsearched using "functional" or "dermoid" (which are also known as teratomas)Laurie


----------



## pongoboy (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Jennie!How did your doctor's appt go? I just had a hysterectomy since I had a 14cm ovarian cyst on my left ovary which was wrapped in my bowels - I was kinda hoping the hyst would clear up my IBS but to no avail!Let us know how it went!


----------

